# New Texture slider not there!



## chrishowe (May 18, 2019)

I can't be the only one surely - so I read Victoria's email yesterday about the new texture slider - so today thought I would give it a go - but on my desktop using Lightroom cc (I hope I'm not still confused about names of the various versions of the software etc), its not there - all there is under "Effects" is Clarity, Dehaze, Vignette & Grain.  So I go Help>Updates .... and the reply is "Lightroom cc is already up to date - no update required".

I re-read Victoria's email ... "you can read a summary of the changes to the Lightroom cloud service here" - I follow the link - below the info about the Texture slider I see "To restore accidentally deleted photos visit Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom - I do so and sign in  (having never been here before as far as I recall) - I see one of my photos appear on the screen - somewhere I see "to access the editing tools click here" - I do so, check "Effects" and immediately see the Texture slider.

So back to Victoria's email - "All of the Lightroom apps have just been updateD ..." - so I check my iPhone - aha the Texture slider is on that - check my iPad Pro - aha its there - SO WHY IS IT NOT ON THE VERSION I USE ON MY DESKTOP ?????


----------



## chrishowe (May 18, 2019)

Literally 5 minutes after I posted that and after opening Lightroom Classic cc (I think ie the old one I used to use before I went mobile/ cloud), I went back to Lightroom cc (you know the brighter blue icon that looks slightly different than the other one!) and suddenly a message pops up at the top "There is an update available" - why did you not tell me that an hour ago when I first started down this frustrating journey. (By the way I like the new tutorial things where you can see what adjustments some folk have made to their pics).


----------



## chrishowe (May 18, 2019)

8 minutes later the "Creative Cloud" thing still says "Waiting" beside the "Lightroom" (ie the cloud/mobile version) icon - aha its now started downloading - will keep you all posted


----------



## chrishowe (May 18, 2019)

aha - there it is - useful effect on a group of trees in a landscape - see two


 pics


----------



## chrishowe (May 18, 2019)

compared to with Texture effect here ...


----------



## chrishowe (May 18, 2019)

But the odd thing is I didn't want my very small crops (about 500x300 pixels - but LRcc doesn't tell you in the info panel what size you have cropped it to) to show up that big, but that's how it exports it with the "save to" up arrow in top RH corner


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2019)

See, the CC app is just out to confuse you Chris!

I'm not sure what size you had set in the Save dialog, but "full size" would save without resizing the pixels, just cropping off whatever you've chosen to crop.


----------



## chrishowe (May 19, 2019)

Aha - I see - I think you mean the drop down which I had not opened saying > Small, Full size or Custom (then choose pixel length of long side)


----------

